# Great concern... Andrew McAuley may be in trouble/Tas/NZ



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

It seems some sort of distress call has been sent in the Area, where Andrew was last known to be.

Lets hope its a false alarm!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Hope so.

I've been following his remarkable journey. Amazing guy.

Almost unbelievable what he's acheived.

Last I heard he was only a day away from land, although I gather that's Andrew's estimate and he's never been known to be on time, apparently.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Cross your fingers and lets hope he is OK 
I to have been following his incredable journey every day


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Last Update: Saturday, February 10, 2007. 1:31pm (AEDT)
NZ Air Force joins search for Australian kayaker
A New Zealand Air Force aircraft has joined the search for Australian adventurer Andrew McAuley, who may have got into difficulties during the final stage of his trans-Tasman crossing by sea kayak.

Rescue authorities picked up a distorted radio message last night and traced it to the same stretch of South Island coastline Mr McAuley is heading to.

A P3-C Orion aircraft left the Whenuapai Air Force Base near Auckland this morning, headed for an area of the Tasman Sea about 60 kilometres off Milford Sound.

Two local fishing vessels and a helicopter have been involved in the search since New Zealand's Rescue Coordination Centre picked up the message.

Centre spokeswoman Annie Lattey says is unclear whether the call was from 39-year-old Mr McAuley, who was due to complete his 1,600km trans-Tasman crossing early tomorrow.

Before leaving Australia, Mr McAuley talked about the risks involved with the adventure.

But he said he would take all precautions to remain safe.

"And what you do with a trip like this is try and minimise that danger and risk as much as possible by taking every possible precaution," Mr McAuley said before his trip.

"It really challenges you and it makes you extend your boundaries and it takes you well out of your comfort zone, so that's part of the trip that I really find exciting."

Mr McAuley's brother, Michael, says the family does not believe the radio signal came from the kayaker.

He says the last time they heard from Andrew was Thursday night.

"He told us that his satellite phone battery was dying and there was a good chance we might not get the next transmission which we didn't, so we knew that was the case. But it was all good," he said.

"Apparently the conditions are calm over there and he's on track and everything was good last we heard."

Mr McAuley's wife and support team are maintaining an anxious vigil at Te Anau in the Fjiordland while the search continues.

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Very sad for Andrews family if he is missing. But he really didn't take any reliable precautions. Would it not have been sensible to have a mother ship shadowing him. 
Look at Susie Maroney every time she went out they took precautions to keep her safe and she is alive and well and a bit of a legend to boot.

If money stop this from happening in Andrews case perhaps he should have saved some more or rethought it.

Now rescuers are going to have to risk there own lives to save his. I don't think this is good enough, people like him and Tony Bullamore should be held accountable if they make it back.

Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Last Update: Saturday, February 10, 2007. 8:50pm (AEDT)

Andrew McAuley may have got into difficulties during the final stage of his trans-Tasman crossing by sea kayak. (ABC TV)

NZ authorities spot upturned sea kayak
By Peter Lewis

Emergency services in New Zealand have found an upturned sea kayak off the coast of the South Island.

It is in the vicinity where they have been searching for Australian adventurer Andrew McAuley, who was on the final stages of a trans-Tasman crossing.

An extensive air and sea search for Mr McAuley and his seven-metre sea kayak off the coast of Fiordland was triggered by a radio distress call received by New Zealand's rescue coordination centre.

His family and support team however remained hopeful throughout the day that someone else had sent the message and that it may have even been a hoax.

But tonight the crew of an Air Force Orion scouring the Tasman Sea spotted an upturned kayak matching Mr McAuley's, about 40 nautical miles off the coast of Milford Sound.

A helicopter has been sent to the area, but the sea swells are making the search difficult.

Authorities have directed the chopper to land on board a cruise ship which has changed course to help in the search.

An inflatable dinghy will be launched from the cruise ship to find the missing sea kayak.

Mr McAuley set out from Tasmania a month ago in an attempt to be the first person to cross the Tasman in a sea kayak.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hope any search leads to a happy conclusion for his remarkable trip.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Theres still hope he could be floating somewhere - I'm assuming he was wearing a life jacket, but then again, who knows - sometimes I think these adventurers think they are invincible.....

Lets hope the next few days bring something positive.

I feel for the poor bugger, if he is alive, he is floating in the middle of nowhere in the dark - what would be going through his mind? I don't think we could ever imagine being in that position.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

It would be tragic to be so close to the goal and end up paying the ultimate price. Makes you realise that the sea is the boss out there when you are all alone. Hope this has a happy ending as others have expressed on this thread :roll:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

The news dosen't sound good for Andrew

Last Update: Sunday, February 11, 2007. 6:54am (AEDT)

Andrew McAuley was due to arrive in New Zealand this morning. (ABC TV)

Search resumes for missing adventurer
An extensive air and sea search has resumed this morning off New Zealand's South Island for missing Australian adventurer Andrew McAuley.

There is still no sign of the 39-year-old who set out from Tasmania last month in a bid to become the first solo kayaker to cross the Tasman.

Mr McAuley was within a day's paddling of the finish when authorities received a garbled radio distress call.

Keith Allen, mission controller at New Zealand's Rescue Coordination Centre, says rescuers retrieved Mr McAuley's upturned kayak from off the coast of the South Island last night.

"We have recovered the canoe and we have confirmation at this stage that it is Andrew McAuley's and the equipment that's on it, plus the stickers describing his expedition are on that kayak," he said.

Mr McAuley's lifejacket and immersion suit were not in the kayak.

There was no sign of the adventurer when bad light forced authorities to suspend the search overnight.

But rescue vessels and aircraft have resumed their search this morning after plotting Mr McAuley's likely drift pattern


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah, you can even have them on a life jacket these days.Not looking good


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote from ABC news. Rescuers are "confident of finding him alive"

Lets hope so. Perhaps he made landfall, and let go of the yak, seems strange that he could travel so far in outrageous conditions, and lose the whole shebang within a stones throw of a good feed.

Still hope

Andybear


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

After reading a couple of NZ sites.

He had an EPIRB which had not been activated, and also if he was able to get his immersion suit on he would be OK for at least 48 hours in the cold waters where he's missing


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope they find him alive....

Find myself agreeing with some of the other guys however.

Under estimating the oceans often ends badly, and sometimes its better to take an intelligent approach to managing the risks, rather than trying to be a hero :?

A bunch of guys on the forum here were getting all excited about doing something similar between Vic and Tassie a while back, I hope you guys take something from this and if you all insist on doing it, make sure you take all proper precautions.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Personally before anyone is allowed to do something like this, they either have a decent support team with them, or leave behind a $1 Million deposit to the commonwealth (and prove access to more $$ in the event they need rescuing) or they simply DON'T GO. How long are we going to allow this stupidity thats costing taxpayers millions and millions everytime someone does something as ludicrous as this and needs us to get them out of their own poo???? There are laws and regulations stopping us doing things that endanger our lives (for instance basejumping), but we allow these adventurers (and non adventurers) to do something just as dangerous and risky.

This doesn't mean I don't feel for him and his family. I hope he is found safe, but he was irresponsible in doing this.

Weren't there 2 other guys going to do it in much bigger custom made kayaks with a cabin etc built on??? The last news story I heard sometime ago they were leaving in the next day or 2....


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

*Hopes of kayaker rescue fading*

By Xavier La Canna in Auckland
February 11, 2007 03:55pm

HOPES of finding missing trans-Tasman kayaker Andrew McAuley alive are fading with the news that he was not equipped with a full-body immersion suit.

McAuley got into trouble trying to become the first person to kayak across the Tasman and his empty craft was spotted last night drifting 75km west of Milford Sound on New Zealand's South Island.

Rescuers began looking for the 39-year-old Australian after what was believed to have been a garbled distress call from the kayak about 7pm (5pm AEDT) on Friday.

Authorities had been hopeful the adventurer could survive for at least a few days in the conditions, because they believed he was probably wearing his lifejacket and an immersion suit.

But Annie Lattey from the Rescue Coordination Centre of NZ said it was learned today that McAuley had not taken a full-body immersion suit with him.

"Andrew was not in fact wearing a full body immersion suit. We found that out this afternoon," she said.

It was now thought he may have only had a dry kayaking jacket on board and his life jacket, she said.

Lattey said rescuers would continue searching tonight until it became too dark, expected to be about 7.30pm.

"It obviously does have an impact on things. Survival suits give about 10-11 hours extra. He has been in the water now for about 48 hours," she said.

Earlier today documentary maker and spokeswoman for the McAuley family Jen Peedom said Vicki McAuley Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Andrew's wife Ã¢â‚¬â€œ was distraught after learning last night that her husband's empty kayak had been found.

"I would say that Vicki is in shock," Ms Peedom said.

Vicki is staying in Te Anau, near Milford Sound, with her three-year-old son Finlay, Andrew's father Peter and his sister Juliette

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Turns out this guy might only have a dry jacket with him rather than a full body immersion suit which might have given him half a chance at survival.

No support boat AND not taking all other possible precautions to ensure his safety.......

A bit of a fool IMO if this is true?

I feel sorry for the wife and child he leaves behind.....you would think a man with a family would be more careful with his life


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Your right occy but gee, if in fact he didn't have the full suit then you would have to say he wasn't properly prepared.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I hope we never end up only allowing those who have money to take risks (i.e. afford the rescue). Where would we end up drawing the line once the do gooders and penny pinchers get hold of it? I know some of my mates think fishing from a yak is risky. I hope I never have to take out rescue insurance. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sure there are a lot of rock fishermen who would agree.

I like the idea that men can push their physical and mental boundaries and risk all. Adventurers like McCauley are too rare and have such an amazing life force. Their achievements and disasters allow all men to reflect on what boundaries we set ourselves and what is and isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t possible. This is worth far more than the cost of some time and oil.

I hope they find him well. But if not I will still admire and respect a brave man who gave life a serious nudge.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Didn't he have an EPIRB tethered to him? If he did and it hasn't been activated then there can be little hope. If he didn't, nothing more need be said.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The sheer willpower and determination Andrew must have had achieve what he did is beyond my comprehension.

To jump in and criticise him without knowing all the facts, and before we know his fate is (I think) in pretty poor taste.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> I hope we never end up only allowing those who have money to take risks (i.e. afford the rescue). Where would we end up drawing the line once the do gooders and penny pinchers get hold of it? I know some of my mates think fishing from a yak is risky. I hope I never have to take out rescue insurance. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sure there are a lot of rock fishermen who would agree.


I don't think we can exactly compare the type of kayak fishing most of us do, or rockfishing to kayaking across to NZ mate. Lets compare apples to apples here.

It may seem like only the wealthy can afford to do these things, but I'm tired of taxpayer money being spent on rescues for these 'extreme' adventures. If they are such fantastic adventures, then maybe they can raise the money from corporate sponsorship - if what they are doing is so amazing, they shouldn't have problems getting it. My 2c worth anyway.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Billybob said:


> The sheer willpower and determination Andrew must have had achieve what he did is beyond my comprehension.
> 
> To jump in and criticise him without knowing all the facts, and before we know his fate is (I think) in pretty poor taste.


Whats there to know Billybob? He took an enormous risk, without being accompanied by anyone, and without wearing a full immersion suit it seems.....need I say more. If kayaking to NZ was safe and responsible, there'd be a lot more of us doing it.

We aren't knocking his willpower and determination Billybob, just his lack of responsibility, most of all to his young family.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

rawprawn: Amen.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

The government wastes taxpayer money all the time with overseas trips etc. I don't put Andrew in the same category as Tony Bullemore (he has the cash), but Andrew is the little bloke having a go. The Airforce is being paid even when they are not rescuing someone, they use every rescue as training. As a member of SES I often get called out on false alarms etc, but each one is further training - and I'm a volunteer!

People ridiculed me when I walked the Bibbulmun Track (965km) solo in 2004 - but I couldn't find anyone that wanted to cover it in 26 days like I did. Should I have stayed at home waiting?
Anyway I hope he survives
Cheers Mike


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> II like the idea that men can push their physical and mental boundaries and risk all. Adventurers like McCauley are too rare and have such an amazing life force. Their achievements and disasters allow all men to reflect on what boundaries we set ourselves and what is and isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t possible. This is worth far more than the cost of some time and oil.
> 
> I hope they find him well. But if not I will still admire and respect a brave man who gave life a serious nudge.


Well said! I worry about our "nanny" governments continually trying to protect us from ourselves :roll: . I'm more than happy with our defence forces being used to do that for which they are trained and paid. Provides them with valuable real-world experiences that are more effective than any mock exercise.

I do think this guy was probably taking too many risks & not something I could ever contemplate doing but more power to such people for pushing the boundaries in this over safety-regulated world. It's not looking good for him but my thoughts and hopes are with him.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

ManjiMike said:


> People ridiculed me when I walked the Bibbulmun Track (965km) solo in 2004 - but I couldn't find anyone that wanted to cover it in 26 days like I did. Should I have stayed at home waiting?
> Anyway I hope he survives
> Cheers Mike


Maybe you should have. :wink:

We all hope he survives, we just don't all agree with his actions.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know what precautions he did or didn't take exactly but a guy I work with is in the same kayaking club as him & told me about him turnign back the first time when he felt he was doing something dangerous - had to modify his kayak to put more insulation inside so he wouldn't suffer from hypothermia.

The club he's in seems pretty anal about safety, so I wouldn't be surprised if he did take alot of precautions.

Yeah, he could have taken a support boat, but maybe he didn't feel that it was in the spirit of the trip.

I hope they find him so that he can tell us all what really happened & we can all decide for ourselves whether he was being unduely incautious.

Be careful wishing for constraints to be put on people's behaviour by the government though. There are heaps of people who think that going to sea on a peice of tupperware is sheer insanity & I know that if I did happen to get into trouble I would sure hope that someone would come looking for me.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Andrew really should have been more prepared for someone so experienced. 
People say a mother ship is not in the spirit of the trip but he would be alive now if he had saved his pennies for another year or so and had a crew following him and the rescuers would not have to go into harms way to find him and its not just the navy, I have read reports of a cruise ship in the area joining the search and there are always fishing trawlers ready to help out. 
So his irresponsable actions are now endangering hundreds of other lives and all for what? so he can have an adventure. 
Not to mention the extra Navy crews that would be called in from there families to either join the search or maintain the regular patrols they would have been undertaking anyway.
After 15 years in volunteer marine rescue i have been on many rescues and searchs for people just enjoying there weekend when something went wrong. I was never in to much danger doing this. 
But when it was a solo yatchsmen or people doing these adventures it was always dangerous these people are to experienced to get into trouble on a calm day with 5knt winds. It was always 6 metre plus swells and 40 to 50 knt winds. We went out and rescued them and it didn't cost the government a cent but it meant our crews would have to spend the next 6 weekends selling raffle tickets to pay for it.

Dave


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

There's bee a past thread on AKFF about tethering to your kayak and one post mentioned it was a practice used by sea kayakers. If he had to go into the water to retrieve food etc. from his hatches would he not be tethered, in fact, should he be tethered the whole time anyway. Let's hope he is found alive today.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

How do you now you are going to be underprepared when you are the first to do something, to call him a fool without knowing the full details is in my opinion wrong as well as inconsiderate to his family any number of unforseen things could have happened, cardiac arrest, epeleptic fit ..........
Also a solo unsupported crossing is just that, there is an element of risk that goes with these challenges if you have a support boat it isnt much of a challenge you might as well paddle around the wave pool at Wet n Wild for a week.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

occy said:


> Maybe it's all a publicity stunt, or maybe he decided to do something similar to Olivier Newton Johns's boyfriend. Stranger things have happened. Or maybe it was just that plain old embarrassment (having to turn back last time because he was cold) which influenced him to take too many unnnecessary risks.
> 
> Hope they find him and he lives to write a book about it.


Really don't think an Aussie with a young family is likely to undertake a publicity stunt. On the final point though, Couldn't agree more - sincerely hope they find him alive and well, for his family's sake. 
Also agree with earlier comments on the post that the time is not right for making judgements on what he should or should not have done, in my personal opinion. Just hope this turns into a miracle story like Thredbo, and also the Tassie miners.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

not wanting to sound too negative but there is a possibilty he may have encountered a great white,the stats for attacks in that area of NZ arent good.hopefully going by media reports and interviews this morning on the idiot box he is still ok,the lifejacket and immersion suit were not onboard the yak when it was picked up.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I've now heard multiple reports now thet vary what was and wasn't in his yak.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

yakfly said:


> not wanting to sound too negative but there is a possibilty he may have encountered a great white,the stats for attacks in that area of NZ arent good.hopefully going by media reports and interviews this morning on the idiot box he is still ok,the lifejacket and immersion suit were not onboard the yak when it was picked up.


Was one of my first thoughts as well. Apparently the kayak has no visible signs of damage which at first seemed to wipe that theory out - you'd think that if he'd been "bumped" out or similar it would have some damage. But in light that he had to get out of his yak to access some hatches then it's still a possibility I suppose. Only thing against it was that he apparently made a garbled radio transmission which would be difficult to do during an attack. Difficult to speculate with so many conflicting stories going around - the contents of the radio message would be interesting - since the radio is not on the yak it assumes he had it with him when he left the yak and possibly the message was sent after departing the yak?

Initial thoughts are that the poor bloke has had it but the Beaconsfield miners put pay to making assumptions too early. Hope he makes it through and my thoughts are with his family.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Lets hope its very soon though.....


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I hope he's ok. But he and/or others should be prepaired to cover the costs of search & rescue if required. Good on him for trying (I wouldn't) but someone has to pay!


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Why should he have to pay smokers dont pay anything to the government upon death and that is a high risk activity you will die from it same with drinkers and overweight people. But you never know maybe they should could sue his wife and child for the cost.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

sitonit said:


> Why should he have to pay smokers dont pay anything to the government upon death


What?

Smokers pay a tonne of money to the govt in taxes, every single ****ing smoke.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

sitonit said:


> Why should he have to pay smokers dont pay anything to the government upon death and that is a high risk activity you will die from it same with drinkers and overweight people. But you never know maybe they should could sue his wife and child for the cost.


That's another issue, the smokers etc don't have people out searching for them. And I think they pay at the doctors or hospitals. If I wish to do some adventure type trip then I would expect to meet any costs involved. User pays!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't think smoking would have killed him.

Maybe he thought he had reached the beach and jumped out for a pee.

Just saw the news on TV. Still haven't found him. Not much hope now, though always a small chance. His yak looked highly modified, so seems like heaps of preparation went into it. Sad really.


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck to the fella, he'll be at some whereabouts.

Personally, l've made some poor judgements on my kayak due to fatigue. With this sport l think fatigue is an issue we all must consider as it often creeps up on you. From my experience the facts are that paddling at a constant rhythm for say 4-5 hrs creates a slowly induced fatigue and l have found this personally hard to monitor.

For instance, I've been paddling stretches for up to 8hrs for a couple of years and just recently l punched the stern dragging the yak over coral and unbeknownst to me came back to shore not quite knowing but l had maybe 50litres of water (it was not til l paddled in on some small waves that l knew the problem- admittedly the yak was considerably lower to the water, consequently l believe the dagger ventura will hold its 170kg capacity- tugboat style :roll: )

Be aware its hard to gauge how fast you are paddling offshore or correspondly what is slowing you down- currents, waves, leaking boat :wink: particularly when the problem worsens at a trickle all the while as fatigue increases at a similar rate.

Hope alls well. He obviously paddled very close to the destination. Hope its not a fatigue job like Scott and the others in Antatica, back when.

GJ


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Lot's of interesting discussion on the merits of this trip.

I'm not going to comment on the safety aspect, but rather on the family side.

It reminds me of a speaker I heard a few years back from a yachty who'd survived the really bad Sydney - Hobart. Because he'd survived the really bad one he decided he'd finally do the solo round the world trip he'd always wanted to do. All fine and good as a single man with no responsibilities, but this guy had a young son (7yo from memory). Now throughout the whole speech he kept saying how much he loved his son etc etc. But the main thing I remember about the presentation was the video showing the kid in tears on the dock as his old man sails out from the dock.

Now, obviously everyone lives happily everafter in this case. But what's more important to a kid. Having a hero as a dad, or having a dad.

I know as a kid, my old man was just a boring old farmer, but I got to grow up with a dad.

My opinion (and it's just my opinion) is that once you've got kids, you've got a responsibility to them. Selfish aspirations for reckless adventure should wait until the kids have been raised.

Steve. (boring accountant)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Clarkos, are you saying a fella should toss up whether or not to go on an adventure based on if kids are involved? If kids, perhaps don't go?

For me, I think I would prefer to stick around for my lad. But, I am a bore.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Well no matter what we all think, seems they've stopped searching. As is often said----he died doing what he liked----doesn't seem enough hey?


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Clarkos said:


> I know as a kid, my old man was just a boring old farmer, but I got to grow up with a dad.
> 
> My opinion (and it's just my opinion) is that once you've got kids, you've got a responsibility to them. Selfish aspirations for reckless adventure should wait until the kids have been raised.


Well said Steve. These reflect my thoughts precisely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

sitonit said:


> How do you now you are going to be underprepared when you are the first to do something, to call him a fool without knowing the full details is in my opinion wrong as well as inconsiderate to his family any number of unforseen things could have happened, cardiac arrest, epeleptic fit ..........
> Also a solo unsupported crossing is just that, there is an element of risk that goes with these challenges if you have a support boat it isnt much of a challenge you might as well paddle around the wave pool at Wet n Wild for a week.


I wasn't calling him a fool for making the attempt.....as such......

But him being a father and husband, I would say doing something like this without a support boat, or taking ALL possible safety precautions, falls within the foolish category......I thought the same thing before he even started the trip.

He became separated from his kayak (not correctly tethered?), EPRIB was not attached to his person (I'd have had two for redundancy), supposedly no immersion suit.....and no support boat......

The fact is if he even had been wearing an immersion suit, and had an EPRIB attached to himself at all times, he would have been found well before now.

Foolish is the only word which comes to mind unfortunately. 

I dont for a second question he wasnt brave in the attempt.......

But why undertake something like this without safety support? some might say doing it unsupported is more of a challenge.......something very few people could do?.......but really, what more do you gain other than bragging rights and some small degree of recognition?

In the wake of all this, there is now a widow, and a young son with no father.......

Sure, very few people on the earth might be able to make the crossing, especially unsupported, but *no one* can replace him as a father and husband to his young family, which makes you wonder if it was all really worth it afterall...........


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve read most of the reports and know all hearts are in the right place. We all live in hope! However there were some comments that caught my attention and hence this post. There are people who want to achieve more than what society expects us to accomplish. The difference is, Passion. We all work because itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the norm. We have other interests that we call a hobby. (Some Hobies he he he ) Some of us stare out the office window dreaming, some of us are digging holes dreaming, some of us are retired and still dreaming. However some are doers and without them achievement and real progress would halt. What this bloke has done is far beyond my comprehension, but so is getting into a bit of metal with a squillian gallons of propellant under you to go landing on the moon. But itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s part of what humans are all about. Pushing the limits. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sure Andrew McAuley would look at life in a different perspective than the norm. He would call luck, the intersection of preparation and opportunity. However get one of those wrong and you will pay the price. We are all dependant on each other and to get the best out of others we must get the best from ourselves. 
Remember, life is a terminal disease. 
Gaz


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry Dallas didnt mean to stir you up. It's just no one knows the facts, all we have is supposition did he have an immersion suit who knows, did the kayak roll and he need to sever the tether or didnt he have one who knows. The news reports are sketchy at best.
Excellent post Gaz


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.andrewmcauley.com/


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

For Andrew McCauley, adventurer, this poem by a Tibetan monk is maybe applicable to his challenge

"When I was a little fish,
I wasn't caught like the big fish.
Despite the nets, no one tamed me,
And now I wander in the immense ocean"


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

I've read a lot on this. Andrew is the true incarnation of the human spirit. He is an explorer. Not much to explore now, with costs and logistics etc. I am so fond of him and his expedition. He was no slouch!! He has exploered and travelled more than most of us in kayak. Fishing was probably not a kick for him. New places new horizons new begginings each and every moment probably made him thrive. Bless him a human. What a legend. To take on such a challenge. It is so obvious that this is the sort of thing that made him tick. I bet he had every possible safety backup in place, sometimes these things even fail. I truly hope they find him safe and sound, but it does not look good. Even though he has a family he has done well by them by being a free spirit. I do feel their potential loss but know that they have a great legacy of freedom instilled in their existence. His family will know the freedom that he has exposed them to and and cherish this a a positive force in their existence. I really hope he swims ashore soon or is found bobbing, people like him don't just give up, he is and will always survive.

People who think he was crazy and mad etc, need to understand the freedom that such a challege gives a person and the strength that it breeds when it is accomplished.

I admire the man and have been praying to every god of sea and heaven for four days now....... bless him in every way. A truly free human.

My best wishes and most positive feelngs are with his family and him at this time of dire need.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Guys, just so you know, the guy I work with that knows Andrew has confirmed that he did have an EPIRB & a survival suit.

His thoughts were that as he didn't set the EPIRB off that a shark may have got him suddenly whilst he was getting some food from his hatch. He didn't hold much hope for him.

Apparently he had sharks trailing the kayak a number of times on his trip.

He also had heard that his family didn't think that the radio messages received were actually from Andrew.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Just heard on the news the the NZ Gov has called the search off.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

troppo said:


> Clarkos, are you saying a fella should toss up whether or not to go on an adventure based on if kids are involved? If kids, perhaps don't go?


Troppo. That's right. If you're risking your life, and you've got kids, then you should be thinking of their future wellbeing.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i think hes gone guys,

very silly move in my opinion, kids and a wife, no mothership.....
how sad for the family


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I must admit I'm conflicted on this matter. The part of me that won't go 500meters off the beach without a PFD, radio and GPS thinks that this is was a foolish venture and an irresponsible act for a man with a family. The other part is just in awe of the courage that Andrew McAuley demonstrated in attempting this journey. His quest was an important reminder that life has not always been as quiet and safe as that which we now enjoy. Because we can now board a plane or cruise ship and travel from Australia to New Zealand with the expectation of a comfortable, safe trip, there is a great temptation to say that Andrew was reckless or foolish in his actions. We say; why put yourself or others at great risk for nothing more than the selfish reward of being able to claim that "I did it". From a practical perspective this is a valid question, but this issue goes well beyond that which can be quantified or measured. Andrew McAuley's voyage was not about practicality, comfort or safety; it was about the challenge. That journey was a test of human endurance and spirit. Of course it can't be justified using the standards by which we measure cost and risk in our everyday lives; that wasn't the point. He embarked on his journey for no other reason than to prove that he could overcome obstacles that most people would think insurmountable. I am glad that this sort of spirit and determination still exists.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DGax65, I am thinking the same. What Andrew was able to accomplish, though apparently not quite finish, is a truly remarkable and epic undertaking. Awe inspiring from some perspectives. Gosh, think about it - he was in his kayak for more than the 2.5 hrs that is about my limit and I want to stretch my legs. He made a totally amazing trip.

On the other hand - responsibility to others?

I wouldn't judge him, though thinking about it, discussing it, and having an opinion, are all healthy things.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Andrew was obviously a very brave and determined man and for that i really admire him , like most of us , i am caught between the thought that he could have stayed safe for his wife and child, but then again for the driven person he obviously was , this would not be sufficent, i really believe you must follow your dreams and at least "have a bit of a go", if he had made those few extra kilometers , we would have lorded him as an amazing hero and he would have been the toast of the TV stations, what happened to him , is anyones guess, from earlier radio reports , he had been concerned at the amount of sharks following him and their persistance, who knows, but he certainly gave it a bloody good shake.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

I admire him for following his dreams and all the other romantic stuff which is being mentioned.

I think the point that a few of the guys (inc. myself) were trying to get across was not that he shouldnt have attempted the crossing.......quite the contrary if the desire if there he should pursue it......and I think we all admire him for making the attempt.

I think its just many people don't understand why safety measures which were available which would have ultimately saved his life, were not implemented.

One of the most basic rules of offshore paddling, is never paddle alone, if he insisted on going without a support boat......you'd think common sense would have been to at least paddle paired up.

But then I suppose one would have to share the glory.........


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Unfortunately I think he would have been a hero if he had made, and foolish if he didn't. Sadly, his wife and son will probably remember the latter. The sea takes no prisoners.
A very sad day. My thoughts go out to his family.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Ask any accountant he will say everything in life comes down to risk and return, and, as individuals we take on varying degrees of risk.

Obviously the fella believed the return was worth the risk. For me l just can't comprehend travelling anything like that distance- saw back, wanting to stand up/ go for a swim...

With reference to this sport and its risk; l liken to compare it to the risk families endure living with summer bushfire threats in the Dandenongs or Blue Mountains. Obviously the enjoyment of living in the forest outweighs the risk yet again. 

Wish everyone well of-course,

GJ


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm totally in your corner here Occy.
For the life of me getting out of the yak to get food and clothing is just beyond my comprehension as to why add this extra risk.

But having said that, where would we be if nobody ever tried these things.

I really hope they find him , somewhere out there.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Bottom line is I think it comes down to perspective to Andrew and his crew who have undertaken similar tasks before saw the risks as managable and until we find out what happened no-one can judge whether the risks were excessive. Why didnt he have 2 forms of communication 2 epirbs 2 immersion suits 2 batteries for comms because he is paddling a kayak and you can only get so much on. He was to be at sea for a long time he had to use all the storage on board mainly for food I would guess the design of sea kayaks with bulkheads means you have no choice but to get out to access some hatches.
When I talk to some of my friends about kayak fishing miles out to sea on a kayak with bleeding fish on board in waters where sharks inhabit they think people who do this are nuts but to people on AKFF it seems rather ordinary, perspective comes into play.
He was what 70km from land he almost made it so until we know what happened the notion he was underprepared is in my opinion not warranted.
He was doing an unsupported solo crossing mother ships and paddling buddies dont fit into that framework.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

It is funny that Steve Irwins death although very predicatble elicited such a different response from people than what apperas to be Andrews demise . One is a tragic accident the other foolhardy.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sitonit said:


> It is funny that Steve Irwins death although very predicatble elicited such a different response from people than what apperas to be Andrews demise . One is a tragic accident the other foolhardy.


I disagree. There were some that didn't get on the Irwin bandwagon, but they were howled down in the media frenzy. Irwin was a popular public persona, making criticism of him less tolerated in popular discourse, whereas McCauley is little known. Its fair to say they both courted death and they found it.

Did the manner of their living, which contributed to their early demise, make a difference to the lives of others? Unquestionably. Will their memory outlast two decades? Hardly. What about the consequences for those closest to them? Impossible to say.

Just like me and I suspect you


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... teve+irwin


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Somewhat related RE: who pays for search etc. A bloke jumped off a cliff in Noosa National Park the other day (45ft) and failed to surface so, as you would, his friends called emergency services. They searched till nightfall and then back at it first thing next morning. The bloke had dislocated his shoulder and been swept away but managed to get out of the water and spend the night on the cliff where he was found the next morning. He is now being summonsed on a Public Nuisance charge.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

It would be very interesting to know if he had a shark shield with him, i would think that would almost be compulsory in view of the fact that he had to exit and re enter the kayak


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I strongly believe that everyone has the right to undertake daring adventures like climbing mountains and crossing the oceans, in a bath tub if they want to. It can indeed be a useful, noble and courageous thing to do.


What? Occy, I just checked, in my bath tub, I have neither mountain to climb nor ocean to cross. Where do ya get em from? Supersize bath tub with extras?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

sitonit said:


> It is funny that Steve Irwins death . . . .


Steve who?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Andrews website now includes a couple of pics from the kayak when it was recovered, and also a final summary.

http://www.andrewmcauley.com/


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Another web site talking about what may have happened...

http://members.iinet.net.au/~lford1/antkayak.htm

http://members.iinet.net.au/~lford1/McAuley.htm


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks, Tugboat, very interesting.


----------

